# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " Sc®ipt " ضيف كرسي الاعتراف

## طوق الياسمين

شكرا لوردة السعادة وخلينا نستقبل عضونا ومشرفنا المميز انبسطنا معها

*Sc®ipt*

----------


## Sc®ipt

شكرا زمردة ,, وان شاء الله اكون ضيف خفيف الظل و اقدر اجاوب على كل الأسئلة  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]زيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله ونعم الاختيار ..


الله يمسيك بالخير يا كبير .. طمنا عنك؟؟؟؟؟

زيد عرفنا على بطاقتك الشخصية متضمنة الطول والوزن ولون العيون [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]زيد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والله ونعم الاختيار ..
> 
> 
> الله يمسيك بالخير يا كبير .. طمنا عنك؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> زيد عرفنا على بطاقتك الشخصية متضمنة الطول والوزن ولون العيون [/align]*


اهلا محمود ,,
انا تمام الحمدلله
انت كيفك ؟؟


البطاقة الشخصية :

الأسم : زيد زيدان مراد
اللقب : Sc®ipt
مكان و تاريخ الميلاد : 2\2\1988 - اربد
مكان الإقامة : الأردن - اربد - حكما
المهنة : طالب (علم حاسوب - سنة رابعة)
الطول : 165 سم تقريبا (قصير صح  :Big Grin: )
الوزن : 60 تقريبا  :Big Grin: 
لون العيون : بني فاتح (عسلي تقريبا)
لون البشرة : اسمر

و اهلا فيك مستر محمود  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مراحب زيدوو

اعضاء >>

عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه؟
عضو نشيط؟
عضو مفقود؟
عضو واثق من نفسه؟
عضو داخل مزاجك؟
عضو تتمنى تلقتي به؟
عضو مثقف؟
عضو نفسك تغير اسمه؟
عضو نهفة هههه؟
عضو نفسك تقول له "مشكور"؟
مين العضو الي بتهديه بيت شعر وشو هو بيت الشعر؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> مراحب زيدوو
> 
> اهلا زمردة 
> 
> اعضاء >> و النعم والله 
> 
> عضو عاجبتك صورته الشخصيه وتوقيعه؟
> الوسادة
> عضو نشيط؟
> ...



نورتي انسة زمردة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوين اجباتك  :SnipeR (100): 

شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟
من هو توأم روحك؟
ما الذي يشعرك بأكثر قدر من الحرج؟

 :SnipeR (101):  طيري يا طيارة طيري  :SnipeR (101):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> حلوين اجباتك 
> تسلمي  عيونك الحلوة 
> 
> شخص لا ترفض له طلبا؟
> الوالدة ,, الوالد ,, حبيبتي
> 
> من هو توأم روحك؟
> صديقي خالد
> 
> ...


ههههههه حلوة الطيارة ركبيني معك :P

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مرحبا صديقي ...

بقدملك مجموعة من الاسئلة البسيطة كوني ما بعرفك ... ومثل ما بيحكي المثل : يلي ما بيعرفك بيجهلك .

اعذرني صديقي ع الاسئلة 

شو اسمك ؟

عمرك؟

طولك ؟

وزنك ؟

شو بتدرس ؟

بانو جامعة انت ؟

وين ساكن ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> مرحبا صديقي ...
> 
> بقدملك مجموعة من الاسئلة البسيطة كوني ما بعرفك ... ومثل ما بيحكي المثل : يلي ما بيعرفك بيجهلك 
> 
> اعذرني صديقي ع الاسئلة 
> 
> اهلا صديقي معاذ ,, انت معذور لأني بعرف القصور مني بقلة تفاعلي بالمنتدى بس ربنا اعلم بالظروف ,, عموما الله يهونها علينا و عليك 
> 
> شو اسمك ؟
> ...



منور حبيبي معاذ و اي استفسار او سؤال ببالك انا جاهز ,, تحياتي

----------


## طوق الياسمين

•°• متى •°•

متى تبكي بحرقة؟
متى تجلس لوحدك؟
متى تقول لأ؟
متى تكون أناني؟

•°• كيف •°•

كيف تعيش يومك؟
كيف ترى حال الأمة اليوم ؟
كيف تنظر لمستقبلك؟
كيف تنظرين للرجل ؟

نعسانة بس كتبتلك :Red-Sleepy:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]زيد .. كل الإحترام والتقدير لحضرتك .. مع اني ما شفتك ولا التقيت فيك إلا انك احتليت مكان بقلبي .. الله يخليك ..

هلأ رح اعطيك قلم .. ودفتر الزوار تبع المنتدى وتكتب فيه رسالة الى المنتدى ، الى الأعضاء ، الى من تشاء ، واكتب ما تشاء .. تجاربك ، مشاعرك ، احساسك الآن ، كل ما تود مشاركتنا به .. طبعا في دفتر الزوار ..

شو رح تكتب يا ترى ؟؟![/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> •°• متى •°•
> 
> متى تبكي بحرقة؟
> عندما تبكي الرجال ...
> 
>  متى تجلس لوحدك؟
> عندما افكر في الماضي او المستقبل
> 
> متى تقول لأ؟
> ...



نوم العوافي انسة زمردة  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]زيد .. كل الإحترام والتقدير لحضرتك .. مع اني ما شفتك ولا التقيت فيك إلا انك احتليت مكان بقلبي .. الله يخليك ..
> 
> هلأ رح اعطيك قلم .. ودفتر الزوار تبع المنتدى وتكتب فيه رسالة الى المنتدى ، الى الأعضاء ، الى من تشاء ، واكتب ما تشاء .. تجاربك ، مشاعرك ، احساسك الآن ، كل ما تود مشاركتنا به .. طبعا في دفتر الزوار ..
> 
> شو رح تكتب يا ترى ؟؟![/align]*


يعلم الله يا محمود اني بعزك اكثر و بالرغم اني ما التقيت فيك ,, على راسي والله يا غالي  :Cgiving: 

بالنسبة لدفتر زوار المنتدى انا رح اكتب بلهجتي البسيطة عشان اعبر براحتي  :Smile: 

رسالة الى حسان :
ما شاء الله عليك يا غالي ,, دائما مبدع ,, قدرت انك تستمر بمسيرة المنتدى التقنية رغم الظروف المتغيرة و رغم انه كل يوم بطلع الف ثغرة و ثغرة لكن ما شاء الله عليك اثبتت انك قدها و قدود

رسالة الى الإدارين و المشرفين :
انا متأكد 100% لولا وجود امثالكم بالمنتدى لكان انهار من ناحية المحتوى من زمان ,, يمكن يصيبكم احباط لما تلاقو انه في مواضيع ما عليها ردود كثير لكن تأكدو انه مئات من الناس شافو موضوعكو و الدليل عدد المشاهدات للمواضيع ,, قدرتو انكم تديرو و تنسقو الشغل الموكل الكم بإحتراف ,, الله يعطيكم العافية

رسالة الى الأعضاء :
اخواني الأعضاء الكرام ,, اذا كانت الإدارة هي عنصر فعال من عناصر المنتدى فتأكدو انكو الأساس ,, ما في فايدة من المنتدى او الإدارة او المحتوى بدون وجود اعضاء تشارك بنقل هالمحتوى و تطويعه انه يكون هو الأفضل و نعطي ملاحظاتنا على المواضيع و نتعلم الجديد منها و نصحح الخطأ فيها ,, بالنهاية المنتدى وجد عشان نتشارك بالمعرفة و نكون علاقات منيحة ,, و نصيحة اخواني الأعضاء المنتدى بيت كبير بنجتمع فيه كأسره وحدة ,, و ما في داعي ننقل خلافاتنا الشخصية للمنتدى ,, شاركونا و افيدونا و استفيدو منا ,, تحياتي لكم

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يعلم الله يا محمود اني بعزك اكثر و بالرغم اني ما التقيت فيك ,, على راسي والله يا غالي 
> 
> بالنسبة لدفتر زوار المنتدى انا رح اكتب بلهجتي البسيطة عشان اعبر براحتي 
> 
> رسالة الى حسان :
> ما شاء الله عليك يا غالي ,, دائما مبدع ,, قدرت انك تستمر بمسيرة المنتدى التقنية رغم الظروف المتغيرة و رغم انه كل يوم بطلع الف ثغرة و ثغرة لكن ما شاء الله عليك اثبتت انك قدها و قدود
> 
> رسالة الى الإدارين و المشرفين :
> انا متأكد 100% لولا وجود امثالكم بالمنتدى لكان انهار من ناحية المحتوى من زمان ,, يمكن يصيبكم احباط لما تلاقو انه في مواضيع ما عليها ردود كثير لكن تأكدو انه مئات من الناس شافو موضوعكو و الدليل عدد المشاهدات للمواضيع ,, قدرتو انكم تديرو و تنسقو الشغل الموكل الكم بإحتراف ,, الله يعطيكم العافية
> ...


 
 
*رائع برسالتك يا زيد وتسلم انت كلك زوق .. ولا تنسى ابداً دورك الفعّـــــــــال في تطوير أهم المواضيع في هالمنتدى واللي انا وانت والجميع بيعرف قيمتها بالنسبة للزوار ..*

*تًشكر على جهودك الرائعة .. ورسالتك في دفتر الزوار وسام شرف لهالمنتدى وادارته ..*

*تسلم زيد .. والي رجعة*

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]


مش معئــــــــــــــــــــــــــول زيــــــــــدو هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
معلش اعزروني يا جاعة و الله بعرف اني ما عم بفوت هالأيام و هالحكي ما بصير بس الله بيعلم شو أحواله للواحد ما علينا 




زيدو منور الكرسي 

زيـــــدو 



شو كان شي بنفسك و ما حققته ؟؟؟؟


شو أحلى أغنية بتحبها ؟؟؟؟



مين أفضل مغني عنــــــدك ؟؟؟


شو أكلتك المفضلة ؟؟؟


اللي باكة ان شالله 

[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]
> 
> 
> مش معئــــــــــــــــــــــــــول زيــــــــــدو هنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا 
> معلش اعزروني يا جاعة و الله بعرف اني ما عم بفوت هالأيام و هالحكي ما بصير بس الله بيعلم شو أحواله للواحد ما علينا 
> 
> الله يهونها علينا و عليكي و يا مرحبا فيكي 
> 
> 
> ...


يا ولكم بأي وقت بتشرفي  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اغاني اكتب جملة بعد سماعها؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اغاني اكتب جملة بعد سماعها؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> من حق اي انسان بحب يغار على محبوبه ,, لكن اذا زادت الغيرة عن حدها و اصبحت مرض ,, فتأكدو ان الحب سيتحول الى جحيم
>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نورتي انسه زمردة  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

حلوة هاي انسة زمردة  :Icon26:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> حلوة هاي انسة زمردة


هههههههههه
يس يس حلوة و حاسها لابقه الك  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما هو الموت؟
اعظم جرح دفنتوو؟
دعوة صادقة من اعماق قلبك لمن وما هي؟
اوصف نفسك؟
مثلك الاعلى؟
شيء يخوفك؟

 :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:  :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## Sc®ipt

> ما هو الموت؟
> حق
> 
> اعظم جرح دفنتوو؟
> جرح خيانة حبيبتي زمان مع اعز الأصدقاء
> 
> دعوة صادقة من اعماق قلبك لمن وما هي؟
> الى امي ,, اللهم لا تحرمها فرحتها و اجعل البسمة عنوانها ولا تخيب ظنها بنا
> 
> ...



دايما منورة زمردة  :Smile: 
يا 100 اهلا و سهلا  :Eh S(7):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ما هي رؤيتك للحياة؟
ماهو افضل مكان تتردد اليه؟
ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟
شخص تحتاج لقربه الآن منك؟
متى تغضب؟
ما هي اعظم صفة تفضلها؟
ماذا فعلت قبل ساعة من الأن؟
اقصر مهمة يومية تقومين بها؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> ما هي رؤيتك للحياة؟
> حلوة بس نفهمها
> ماهو افضل مكان تتردد اليه؟
> تختي
> ما هي التجربة التي تتمنى تكرارها؟
> اي تجربة بحياتي إلا تجارب الفيزيا هههههههه
> شخص تحتاج لقربه الآن منك؟
> حبيبتي
> متى تغضب؟
> ...



كمان اهلا وسهلا انسة زمردة  :SnipeR (9):

----------


## طوق الياسمين

"هـذآ ألـمسـاء بـرد قـآرس . . . گم گنـت` آتـمـنـے ان تـگونـي مـعـطـفـي الـدآفـئ"

ماذا قصدتَ في جملتك؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> "هـذآ ألـمسـاء بـرد قـآرس . . . گم گنـت` آتـمـنـے ان تـگونـي مـعـطـفـي الـدآفـئ"
> 
> ماذا قصدتَ في جملتك؟؟


اهلا زمردة

اولا الجملة مش انا كاتبها ,, بس قرأتها بالنت و عجبتني

اما اذا سألتيني شو بتعنيلي ,, فأنا قرأت الجملة بيوم كان مطر و كنت في خلاف بيني و بين حبيبتي و حسيت انه هالعبارة بتعبر عن الي ببالي ,, والحمدلله الخلاف ما طال و انحل بنفس اليوم  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

زيد في حلم بعدك ما حققته ؟

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*[align=center]بصراحة انا لا أعرفك يا زيد و لسْتُ مُهتماً أيضاً.
مع علمي أنَّك جِدُّ مُمَيَّز...
لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت
ما سر الصورة في التوقيع؟[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> زيد في حلم بعدك ما حققته ؟


اكيد و هي احلام مش حلم ,, طبعا كل شب بحلم بالوظيفة و السيارة و الإستقرار و انا مثلي مثل باقي الشباب لكن حلمي الأول اني اكون احد مبرمجي شركة مايكروسوفت

منورة مها

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]بصراحة انا لا أعرفك يا زيد و لسْتُ مُهتماً أيضاً.
> مع علمي أنَّك جِدُّ مُمَيَّز...
> لكن عندي سؤال لو سمحت
> ما سر الصورة في التوقيع؟[/align]*



اهلا صديقي  :Smile: 
مهتم او غير مهتم هذا اشي برجع إلك  :Smile: 

بالنسبة لصورة توقيعي ,, هي صور مراد علمدار (بطل المسلسل التركي وادي الذئاب = اذا كنت مهتم) و انا متابع للمسلسل و بتعجبني شخصيته بالمسلسل و كمان تصميم الصورة لما عملته عجبني و اعتمدته  :Smile:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اكيد و هي احلام مش حلم ,, طبعا كل شب بحلم بالوظيفة و السيارة و الإستقرار و انا مثلي مثل باقي الشباب لكن حلمي الأول اني اكون احد مبرمجي شركة مايكروسوفت
> 
> منورة مها


لا تخاف رح يتكاتلو عليك  هاد لاتهكل همه  :36 1 21[1]: 
ما شاء الله عليك بلاش احسدك  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):  :Emb3(1):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]

زيــــــدو 




شو أكتر صفة بتكرهها بحالك ؟؟؟



شو أكتر صفة بتحبها بحالك او الناس بتحبها فيك ؟؟؟



ما هي الصداقة بنظرك ؟؟؟



شو اول شي بيلفت انتباهك بالشخص اللي قدامك ؟؟؟



شو أكتر فواكة بتحبها ؟؟؟



بتحب الئهوة حلوة و لا وسط و لا سادة ؟؟؟



بااااااااس خلاااااص [/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]
> 
> زيــــــدو 
> 
> يا اهلا يا اهلا هدولة 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اهلا وسهلا هدولة بتنوري بأي وقت  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اسأل ولا لاااا؟؟

اول شي مرحبا كيفك خيو ..؟؟

1- اكثر لغه برمججه بتحبها ؟؟

2- ماده كرهتها من وراء دكتورها ؟؟

3- ليش اخترت مايكروسوفت من بين شركات البرمجه ؟؟

4- لو فكرت تخلص البشر من انسان بمين رح تفكر ؟؟

5- هالكلمات لمين تحكيها 

" انت غير الناس "
" سامحني "
"روحي الك "
"ما قصرت "
" الحياه حلوه "


6- مين مثلك الاعلى في حياتك الجامعيه ؟؟

7- عبرلي عن المواد التاليه بأي شي بدك اياه 
calculus
c++
software
liner


 :4022039350: سامحني على الاسئله كأنها كثيره بالتوفيق بحياتك الجامعيه والمهنيه والعاطفيه وكل شي  ..
وبتمنالك تستلم وحده البرمجه بمايكروسوفت وتوظفني عندك ..

----------


## Sc®ipt

> اسأل ولا لاااا؟؟
> *اكيد اسألي* 
> 
> اول شي مرحبا كيفك خيو ..؟؟
> *الحمدلله تمام ,, انتي كيفك ؟
> 
> * 1- اكثر لغه برمججه بتحبها ؟؟
> *اكثر لغة برمجه بحبها PHP
> 
> ...


تسلمي يا رب والله يوفقك انتي كمان و بالعكس استمتعت بأسألتك
و ابشري بالوظيفة لما اتوظف  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا فيك يا زيد على الكرسي_

----------


## Sc®ipt

> _اهلا وسهلا فيك يا زيد على الكرسي_


اهلا وسهلا فيك غسان  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يا ورد من علمك تجرح >> لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟
متى تعمل بـ رأي غيرك مع علمك بانه على خطأ؟؟

ولا تحكيلي انسة

ماشي زيدوو  :SnipeR (26):

----------


## Sc®ipt

> يا ورد من علمك تجرح >> لمن توجه هذه العبارة؟؟
> *بحكيها لكل انسان جرحني ,, وبحكيلهم انا بتعامل مع كل الناس ببداية علاقتي معهم على اساس انهم ورد ,, لكن للأسف كثير طلع منهم بجرح ,, والحياة مثل شجرة الورد مليانة ورد حلو و مليان شوك و ممكن نقطف وردة ويطلع بعرقها شوكه و تجرحنا و ممكن نقطف وردة و تطلع صافية و نستمتع و هي معنا*
> 
> متى تعمل بـ رأي غيرك مع علمك بانه على خطأ؟؟
> *اذا كان العمل روتيني ,, وبدي اثبت للي قبالي انه خطأ*
> 
> ولا تحكيلي انسة
> *عزيزتي زمردة احكيلك مدام او سيدتي مثلا  بمزح*
> 
> ماشي زيدوو


*نورتي زمردة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

> تسلمي يا رب والله يوفقك انتي كمان و بالعكس استمتعت بأسألتك
> و ابشري بالوظيفة لما اتوظف


الله يسلمك ويطول عمرك ..  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> منور حبيبي معاذ و اي استفسار او سؤال ببالك انا جاهز ,, تحياتي


تسلم يا زيد ... منور يا غالي ...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]مسا الخير زيد .. مسا الورد يا كبير 


- زيد شو اكتر طبخة بتحبها؟

- بتعرف تعمل أكل؟ او طبيخ؟

- سبق الك وتغربت؟ او عشت عزّابي برة البيت؟

- شو اكتر مدينة بتحبها وغالية عليك او بتشوفها الأجمل؟

- احكيلنا عن حبيبتك 


[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]مسا الخير زيد .. مسا الورد يا كبير 
> 
> *مسا الورد يا نوارة 
> * 
> - زيد شو اكتر طبخة بتحبها؟
> *المفتول و خصوصا من تحت ديات الحجة
> *
> - بتعرف تعمل أكل؟ او طبيخ؟
> *كأكل بشكل عام يعني شغل فطور او عشا او هيك شي اه معلم و بعجبك بس من ناحية الطبيخ بعرف اطبخ كم طبخة مثل صينية البطاطا و العدس و المقلوبة (مش دايما كانت تزبط معي)
> ...



منور مستر محمود ,, و بتشرف بأي وقت يا كبير  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلمة اصبحت عاة في كلامك؟
بلد تتمنى زيارته؟
والدتك بـ ما توصفها؟
كرامتك أو طموحك؟

منور زيدوو  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

زيد مين اتفضل يكون وراك على الكرسي وليش ؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> زيد مين اتفضل يكون وراك على الكرسي وليش ؟



ممممممممممممم
والله سؤالك بحير يا تحية
مممممم بصراحة ما كنت متابع لكل الأشخاص الي جلسو على كرسي الإعتراف ,, عشان هيك ما بعرف مين جلس ع الكرسي و مين بعده ما اجاه الدور

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كيفوو  :Eh S(3): 

صورة لا تفارق ذاكرتك؟؟
من "العضو" الي بـ تعتبره شبيهك بـ الاسلوب؟؟

لو كنت منتج افلام وطلبوو منك توزيع ادوار عـ الاعضاء؟
دور كوميدي >>
دور أكشن >>
دور رعب >>
دور رومانسي >>
دور اجتماعي >>
دور طفولي >>

ما هي حدود ثقتك بـ أبداع المرأة؟
دعاء على لسانك دائما؟
تخيل العالم يصغي اليكـ بـ هذة اللحظة , ماذا ستقول؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

> كيفوو  
> 
> صورة لا تفارق ذاكرتك؟؟
> *صورة بكاء والدي يوم وفاة جدي رحمة الله عليه*
> من "العضو" الي بـ تعتبره شبيهك بـ الاسلوب؟؟
> *للأسف ولا حدا*
> 
> لو كنت منتج افلام وطلبوو منك توزيع ادوار عـ الاعضاء؟
> دور كوميدي >> *عاشق الحصن*
> ...



 :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  منورة يا زمردة  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]صباح الخيرات زيد 
يعني اجوبتك كلها روعة 

زيد انت عندك خبرة إدارية قبل ليكون الك خبرة في الإشراف ، بدي تعطي رأيك في ادارة هالمنتدى وتحكيلنا شو الإيجابيات والسلبيات في قرارات الإدارة سواءا في الأمور الفنية للمنتدى او في العلاقات بين الادارة والاعضاء ، واذا عندك اية اقتراحات يا ريت تتفضل وتطرحها ورأيك بهمنا وشرط اساسي تحكي بكل شفافية 

تفضل ..[/align]*

----------


## Sc®ipt

> *[align=center]صباح الخيرات زيد 
> يعني اجوبتك كلها روعة 
> 
> زيد انت عندك خبرة إدارية قبل ليكون الك خبرة في الإشراف ، بدي تعطي رأيك في ادارة هالمنتدى وتحكيلنا شو الإيجابيات والسلبيات في قرارات الإدارة سواءا في الأمور الفنية للمنتدى او في العلاقات بين الادارة والاعضاء ، واذا عندك اية اقتراحات يا ريت تتفضل وتطرحها ورأيك بهمنا وشرط اساسي تحكي بكل شفافية 
> 
> تفضل ..[/align]*



اهلا و سهلا فيك محمود

شوف يا صديقي ,, ادارة المنتدى بكل صراحة و شفافية انا بقيمها بدرجة (ممتاز)
من ناحية التعامل مع الأعضاء و القرارات الإدارية فالإدارة حكيمة جدا ولحد الآن كل القرارات كانت رائعة و ممتازة و اذا دلت على اشي بتدل على الخبرة الكبيرة لأصحاب القرار بالمنتدى (الإدارة)
اما من ناحية فنية فمن وجه نظري في ضعف
يعني بصراحة منتدى الحصن بحياتي ما شفت عليه ستايل متناسق زي العالم و الناس عدا عن ذلك الستايل مليان اخطاء (587 Errors, 104 warning(s)                 ) و غير متوافق مع المعايير القياسية و بإمكانك تتأكد من كلامي من خلال زيارة الرابط التالي http://validator.w3.org
يعني من اقتراحاتي تركيب ستايل يكون متوافق مع النسخة vb 3.8.5 و يكون متناسق ,, صح رح يكون بده شوية شغل و تعب لكن رح يعكس صورة مميزة للمنتدى و قوة المنتدى
هاي بالنسبة للسلبيات
اما من ناحية الإيجابيات ,, وهي الأهم ,, فالحماية بالمنتدى ما شاء الله عليها ,, يعني محمي من كل ثغرات الحقن SQL و XSS و buffer overflow و جميع الثغرات مرقعه و محمية

و تحياتي إلك وللإدارة و لجميع الأعضاء

همسه : هذا رأيي الشخصي بالمنتدى و هاي الإيجابيات و السلبيات بنظري انا

----------


## طوق الياسمين

زيدوو شكرا لتألقك في كرسي الاعتراف وتواجدك الدائم

ارجوو اختيار من يجلس عليه بعد منك سيدي  :Eh S(22):

----------

